# Free drawings!



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I will draw your Betta for free. Just provide a picture for me and I'll draw him/her


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww there so cute X3 can i have 8? :lol: lol, but can you draw me Puddles?:
















thanks ^-^


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup! I'll work on him now


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks :-D


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys I will post one of my Betta Drawings on here soon awesome Mo.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you draw Lucky? 

Mo,, by the way... I am a teacher and I would love to have you as a student!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

These are cute! I'll post a pic of one of my boys when I upload some.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I tend not to show my knolegde of fish around my school though... I'll start working on him right now


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww puddles is so cute, i love his glistening eyes X3 MUST HAVE, thanks :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Your welcome! I'm glad you liked him! He was fun to draw


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

You should always Just be yourself...... It can be tough sometimes,,, I know I don't want to be your age again... But if I could go back and tell my younger self anything... I'd say just be who you are... and don't worry what anyone else thinks... I wish someone would have sat me down and talked about that kind of stuff with me.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks! I do have soe friends that know about my hobby, though very few know the exact details. I try to be myself but while at school, but I tend not to talk about my hobby.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok Mo, do you want to do my HM?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do my HM female one my avi? her name is Cookie  i have more pics of her in my albums


----------

